# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 05/2014



## PCGH_Marco (28. März 2014)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 05/2014 ist ab    sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 2.  April 2014 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware    teilweise  einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games    Hardware 05/2014 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf    Fragen und  Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 05/2014 haben euch gefallen?
Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 05/2014 haben euch gefallen?


----------



## mist3r89 (28. März 2014)

Das wird mein Erstes Heft im Abo Freu mich schon riesig drauf


----------



## OdlG (28. März 2014)

Ich glaube, da ist ein Fehler unterlaufen. In der Kopfzeile steht was von 05.April. Abseits dessen freue ich mich sehr drauf!


----------



## beren2707 (28. März 2014)

Kanns kaum noch erwarten, besonders die Grafikkartenkühlertests.


----------



## PaulTheBro (28. März 2014)

Freue mich auch schon richtig drauf.
Mechanische Tastaturen und Kompakt Wakü's haben mein Interesse besonders geweckt!


----------



## ramme223 (28. März 2014)

PaulTheBro schrieb:


> Freue mich auch schon richtig drauf.
> Mechanische Tastaturen und Kompakt Wakü's haben mein Interesse besonders geweckt!


 
Dito. 
Eine mechanische Tastatur steht auch noch auf meiner Einkaufsliste. Bin ja mal gespannt wie die neue Zalman Reserator 3 Dual im Test abschneidet.


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. März 2014)

Cool hab ich ganz vergessen dachte aber eig die kommt am 5 April aber umso besser dann leigt die vielleicht morgen schon in dem briefkasten


----------



## Useful (28. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Das wird mein Erstes Heft im Abo Freu mich schon riesig drauf



Bei mir ists die 2. Ausgabe im ABO 
ich hoffe die kommt auch samstags wie die letzte Ausgabe ^^


----------



## BikeRider (28. März 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Bei mir ists die 2. Ausgabe im ABO
> ich hoffe die kommt auch samstags wie die letzte Ausgabe ^^


 Das hoffe ich auch.
Bei mir ist es selten, dass mein Heft am Samstag im Briefkasten liegt.
Meist ist es am Montag da, aber auch oft erst am Mittwoch.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. März 2014)

Bin auch schon auf das Heft gespannt. Die Ergebnisse der Kombination CPU Lüftkühler und AiO-Wakü-GPU Kühler (Arctic Hybrid und NZXT Kraken G10 mit AiO-Wakü mit Single- oder Dual-Radiator) sind besonders interessant. Bei einer Leistungsaufnahme von 250-300Watt einer 290(X) und 780(Ti) sollte die Innentemperatur des Gehäuses und damit die CPU-Kühlung in einem gedämmten Gehäuse wie dem Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition eigentlich von einem AiO-Wakü-GPU-Kühler profitieren.

"Kampf der Giganten" und "Full HD war gestern" sind meine Plätze 2 und 3.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. März 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Kanns kaum noch erwarten, besonders die Grafikkartenkühlertests.


 
Freu dich bitte nicht zu früh, das dicke Roundup fange ich erst an (gibt's also erst in der 06). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## beren2707 (28. März 2014)

Nein...  Naja, mal sehen. Evtl. macht mir die Verfügbarkeit eh vorläufig einen Strich durch die Rechnung, sodass ich auch noch einen Monat damit leben kann.
Gibts dann vlt. dafür ein Schmankerl wie einen Umbau der 290(X) mit modifizierter Grundplatte, falls es bei dem einen oder anderen Kühler für die VRMs von Vorteil wäre?


----------



## mkm2907 (29. März 2014)

Und wie soll ich das heute schon wissen was mir im nächste Woche erscheinenden Magazin gefallen wird ?


----------



## beren2707 (29. März 2014)

Heute liegt sie bereits im Briefkasten, wenns die Post nicht versaut.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2014)

mkm2907 schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich das heute schon wissen was mir im nächste Woche erscheinenden Magazin gefallen wird ?


 
 Abonnenten erhalten das Heft meist etwas früher.


----------



## tuf-inside (29. März 2014)

War heute schon im Briefkasten. Ist das 2te Heft nun im Abo 

Habs bisher nur überflogen, was mir bisher aufgefallen ist, das die 32 Seiten Gratis Extra (25 Jahre Computec) leider fehlen 

Der Architekturtest sieht schonmal interessant aus !


----------



## PcGamer512 (29. März 2014)

Gerade eben gekommen super Versand.
Das Heft ist auch total Spannend freue mich schon auf das nächste Heft.


----------



## Useful (29. März 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch.
> Bei mir ist es selten, dass mein Heft am Samstag im Briefkasten liegt.
> Meist ist es am Montag da, aber auch oft erst am Mittwoch.



Also meins ist heute gekommen, echt TOP 
Zwar habe ich Assassins Creed schon, aber da habt ihr für die, die es noch nicht gespielt haben ein echt super Spiel mit beigelegt 
Die Themen sind auch sehr interessant, besonders der Architektur Test 
Werde das Heft mal langsam anfangen, dann gibts denke ich weiteres Feedback


----------



## LTB (30. März 2014)

Soooooooo das Heft war gestern im Kasten

Und ich muss mal ein Lob loswerden.
Es ist die erste Ausgabe seit langem die wieder schön ausführlich Themen die hier im Forum diskutiert werden aufgreift (Gehäusebelüftung, HighEnd Grakas, Low Budget Grakas, AiO vs LuKü...) 
Soviel zum ersten.
Evtl. gibts später detailierteres Feedback wenn ich die Ausgabe ausführlich gelesen habe.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2014)

Ich amüsiere mich gerade ein bisschen darüber dass nach aller Kopfhörerverstärker-Euphorie in Sound-Forum und Berichterstattung plötzlich "mein" 60€ Vollverstärker als beste Lösung für den alten Sennheiser genutzt wird.

Sehr gut gefallen hat mir der Architekturtest bei den CPUs (bei den GPUs ist das Ergebnis wie erwartet eher unspannend). Da hat mich das relativ gute Abschneiden von Bloomfield gegenüber Ivy Bridge und der doch starke Sprung zu Haswell etwas überrascht. Ich hatte eigentlich im Kopf dass der Leistungsanstieg etwas homogener war.


----------



## matti30 (30. März 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Freu dich bitte nicht zu früh, das dicke Roundup fange ich erst an (gibt's also erst in der 06).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
und ich hatte mich schon gewundert. Aber da freu ich mich halt aufs nächste Heft 

Aber auch so ist das aktuelle Heft ein schöner Schmöker für zwischendurch


----------



## over-clocker (30. März 2014)

TOP 20 APU in der Ausgabe 05/14

  Ich möchte nochmal anmerken das  ich es absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann warum der Intel 4950HQ in der Liste der top APU ist.
(Nur damit Intel nicht so dumm da steht in der TOP APU liste? )
  1. Es ist eine reine Notebook CPU - alle anderen nicht.
  2. Er ist direkt mit dem Board verlötet - alle anderen nicht
  3. Er ist auch nicht Handelsüblich - Hat weder Alternate, Wave-Computer noch eBay im Angebot. (hab ehrlich gesagt niemand gefunden der mir APU+ Board Tray liefern kann. 
  4. Ich kann mit jedem der APU ein Desktop System zusammenbauen außer mit dem 4950HQ

  Ich fordere euch nun zum letzten Mal auf mir die Frage zu beantworten warum dieser Notebook APU in der Liste auftaucht?
  Ich möchte von euch wissen:
  1. Wo kann ich die APU Tray oder mit Board kaufen ?
  2. Woher bekomme ich dann ein CPU kühler, welchen nehm ich denn da ?
  3. Da ich noch ein Gehäuse brauch, welches und woher ?
  4. Netzteil bin ich mir auch noch unsicher welches ich denn da nehme.

  Also wenn der APU in der Liste nicht überflüssig sein sollte, müsstet ihr eurem Leser der ein APU System plant doch die Fragen beantworten können.  

  PS: Ich bin schon seit Jahren Abonnent, ich erwarte angemessene Aufklärung wie ich mir nun ein System mit eurem "TOP aller APU" zusammenbaue. Wenn das nun nicht ein für allemal geklärt wird, werde ich NIE WIEDER ein Computec Medium erwerben.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. März 2014)

Und, sind diesmal die Korea Monis getestet worden? Muss ja noch bis Mittwoch warten...


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2014)

@over-clocker: Genau so wie du jetzt reagierst weil das Ding in der Liste ist werden mindestens genau so viele(also einer  ) Stress machen wenn Iris Pro nicht vertreten ist. 
Wobei ich persönlich sogar den Umkehrschluss ein paar Notebook GPUs(und CPUs, aber da ist es sehr einfach zu abstrahieren) zu den Desktopmodellen einzusortieren recht spannend fände.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (31. März 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Und, sind diesmal die Korea Monis getestet worden? Muss ja noch bis Mittwoch warten...



Hi, leider nur einer.


----------



## BikeRider (31. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Abonnenten erhalten das Heft meist etwas früher.


 meist ? Wohl eher selten.
Mein Heft ist auch heute wieder nicht im Briefkasten 
Wenn ich es am Mittwoch haben will, kann ichs mir auch im Laden kaufen.


----------



## Beavis99 (31. März 2014)

Mein Heft ist heute auch noch nicht da, letztes mal war es bereits Samstag da

@PCGH Könnt ihr das eigentlich nachvollziehen? Gibt es für die Abonenten nen Extra-Thread?


----------



## BikeRider (31. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Abonnenten erhalten das Heft meist etwas früher.


 


OsFrontale schrieb:


> meist ? Wohl eher selten.
> Mein Heft ist auch heute wieder nicht im Briefkasten
> Wenn ich es am Mittwoch haben will, kann ichs mir auch im Laden kaufen.


 


Beavis99 schrieb:


> Mein Heft ist heute auch noch nicht da, letztes mal war es bereits Samstag da
> 
> @PCGH Könnt ihr das eigentlich nachvollziehen? Gibt es für die Abonenten nen Extra-Thread?


 Hat sich für mich grad erledigt, mit dem Rätselraten, wann das Heft nun im Briefkasten liegt.
Ich hab mein Abo grad gekündigt.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (31. März 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Hat sich für mich grad erledigt, mit dem Rätselraten, wann das Heft nun im Briefkasten liegt.
> Ich hab mein Abo grad gekündigt.


 

Das ist echt ärgerlich ... kannst du mir deine Abo-Nummer per PN schicken?


----------



## Vhailor (31. März 2014)

Klingt nach ner guten Ausgabe 
Glaub...wenn ich über all die Jahre alle AC-Discs behalten hätte, wäre ich jetzt wahrscheinlich bei Teil 1 schon bei 4 oder 5 ^^. Hab die immer verschenkt, meine Bekannten hats gefreut


----------



## over-clocker (31. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @over-clocker: Genau so wie du jetzt reagierst  weil das Ding in der Liste ist werden mindestens genau so viele(also  einer  ) Stress machen wenn Iris Pro nicht vertreten ist.
> Wobei ich persönlich sogar den Umkehrschluss ein paar Notebook GPUs(und  CPUs, aber da ist es sehr einfach zu abstrahieren) zu den  Desktopmodellen einzusortieren recht spannend fände.


 
 Und ich muss dazu sagen das mir hier bis heute noch keiner ->Fakten genannt hat warum diese Hasenkiste in der Liste ist.
Ihr redet es nur schön und kommt mit irgendwelchem sinnlosen Bla Blup.

*Was PCGH macht, ist als würde man CPU Luftkühler vergleichen und setzt eine Stickstoff Kühlung an die Top.
Es passt einfach nicht. Werder die Verfügbarkeit, der Einsatzbereich noch die Kosten liegen in einem Rahmen. Die Intel CPU hat absolut nichts mit Ihren Mitstreitern gemeinsahm. 
Daraus resultiert kein Praktischer Nutzen für dich als Leser, nur Image Arbeit für Intel...*


An die Allgemeinheit der Abonnenten, das Heft ist IMMER eingeschweißt .. 
falls nicht erklärt das wohl die verzögerte Ankunft.


----------



## Useful (31. März 2014)

over-clocker schrieb:


> Und ich muss dazu sagen das mir hier bis heute noch keiner ->Fakten genannt hat warum diese Hasenkiste in der Liste ist.
> Ihr redet es nur schön und kommt mit irgendwelchem sinnlosen Bla Blup.
> 
> *Was PCGH macht, ist als würde man CPU Luftkühler vergleichen und setzt eine Stickstoff Kühlung an die Top.
> ...



Ich würde sie aber auch in der liste gerne drin behalten, weils einfach spannend ist, du vergisst aber etwas ganz wichtiges: Die Hersteller haben nämlich nichts zu verschenken und verkaufen ihre Produkte in entsprechenden Preisklassen, jetzt guck dir nochmal die Liste an gucke mal wieviel die Iris Pro kostet und wie viel eine APU von AMD kostet.
Hier kommt man zu dem Entschluss dass AMD hier das deutlich bessere Preis Leistungs Verhältnis bietet.
Das lässt AMD wieder gut (wenn nicht auch besser) dastehen als Intel.
Deine Meinung verstehe ich natürlich, aber ich würde die Iris Pro drin lassen 



> Die Intel CPU hat absolut nichts mit Ihren Mitstreitern gemeinsahm.



Da hast du allerdings auch wieder recht


----------



## Firebird11 (31. März 2014)

over-clocker schrieb:


> Daraus resultiert kein Praktischer Nutzen für dich als Leser, nur Image Arbeit für Intel...[/B]



Lustig, wie du ausgerechnet bei der AMD-Werbeaktion "APU-Index" von "Image Arbeit für Intel" sprechen kannst...

Wie ich in einem anderen Thread bereits anhand objektiver Fakten dargelegt habe, gibt es für Gamer keinen einzigen objektiven Grund sich eine APU zu kaufen, solange man mit einem herkömmlichen PC-System mit dedizierter GPU+CPU (am besten mit Intel) für *weniger Geld* wesentlich *mehr Leistung* (je nach Kombo 50 bis 100%) bekommt. Von daher würde mich eher interessieren, für wen der APU-Index überhaupt gedacht sein soll (Thema "praktischer Nutzen"), wenn nicht als Werbung.

siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ie-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-269.html#post6272853 und folgende Postings

Da kann AMD noch 10 mal "König des APU-Index" sein, solange die Preis-Leistung vorne und hinten nicht stimmt, würde ich mir so ein Ding trotzdem nicht kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. April 2014)

over-clocker schrieb:


> Und ich muss dazu sagen das mir hier bis heute noch keiner ->Fakten genannt hat warum diese Hasenkiste in der Liste ist.
> Ihr redet es nur schön und kommt mit irgendwelchem sinnlosen Bla Blup.



Das ist Deine Interpretation des Ganzen. Unser Fachmann hat sich dazu hinreichend geäußert und es bringt auch nichts, wenn man Sachen wiederholt.


----------



## Rolk (1. April 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Freu dich bitte nicht zu früh, das dicke Roundup fange ich erst an (gibt's also erst in der 06).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Schade, das fehlen des Tests wollte ich gerade bemängeln. Gibt es wenigstens vorab ein paar Onlinehäppchen?


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2014)

Hab ich das eigentlich in eurem Architekturtest richtig verstanden, dass alle CPUs mit DDR3 1600 getestet wurden?


----------



## BikeRider (1. April 2014)

Wow - mein Heft lag heute Nachmittag im Briefkasten.
 Jetzt wird erst einmal fleißig gelesen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. April 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab ich das eigentlich in eurem Architekturtest richtig verstanden, dass alle CPUs mit DDR3 1600 getestet wurden?


 
Alle modernen, ja. Athlon 64 und Pentium 4 zum Beispiel nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2014)

Also auch z.B. Bloomfield deutlich ausserhalb der Spezifikation bzw. so mancher AMD unterhalb der normalen Testkonfiguration.
Das erklärt natürlich warum manche Generationssprünge kleiner sind als man sie aus alten Tests in Erinnerung hat.


----------



## over-clocker (1. April 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Interpretation des Ganzen. Unser Fachmann hat sich dazu hinreichend geäußert und es bringt auch nichts, wenn man Sachen wiederholt.



 Was streite ich mich mit euch ignoranten überhaupt herum?
  Wenn der Chef meint es reicht aus, auf Fragen und Kritik von Lesern, mit Seifenoper-Einzeilern  zu Antworten dann gute Nacht.

Ich werde auf mein Abo gerne verzichten.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. April 2014)

Ich habe mir gerade das Video von Phil angeschaut, in dem er einen Sennheiser Ovation restauriert. Ich habe meinen leider damals entsorgt, weil neue Polster 40,- kosten sollten und ich dachte, dass die Technik in 20 Jahren schon wesentlich weiter sei. Also ging ich davon aus, dass ein 140,- Headset ähnlich klingt, wie ein 350,- DM Kopfhörer aus den 90'ern. 
Zurück zum Thema: Was mir bei dem Beitrag aber auffiel ist, dass Phil sagt, der HD 560 Ovation war damals das Flagschiff, wie heute der HD 800 oder der HD 1000. HD 1000? Hab ich was verpasst? Dann fiel mir aber wieder das Retromodell von Sennheiser ein, dass Mitte der 90'er raus kam. Ist wirklich verwirrend, aber hat qualitativ nichts mit der audiophilen Klasse eines HD 800 zu tun. 
...und ich hatte schon Angst und müsste schon anfangen zu sparen! 
Ansonsten finde ich die Ausgabe wieder sehr gelungen. Bitte mehr Wasserkühlungen testen!


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. April 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Hat sich für mich grad erledigt, mit dem Rätselraten, wann das Heft nun im Briefkasten liegt.
> Ich hab mein Abo grad gekündigt.





Tja...meins ist immer noch nicht da.

Habs schon einige Male hier im Forum angemerkt. Einmal wurde wohl  son " Überprüfungsantrag" bei der Post gestellt. Das nächste Heft kam dann 3 Tage früher.   War ja auch gut. Und danke, dass sich vom Support jemand dafür eingesetzt bzw  sich dahintergeklemmt hat. Aber alle Ausgaben dieses Jahres kamen alle am normalen Releasetermin bei mir an. 

Es hat also nichts genützt. Jetzt hab ich bei der 04/2014 unten auf der Vorschauseite gelesen:

"Abonnenten bekommen das Heft üblicherweise ein bis zwei Tage früher".


Da stand schonmal was anderes.  Nämlich: "Abonnenten bekommen das Heft EINIGE TAGE vorher. "

Dieser Text wurde scheinbar deshalb verändert, um "rechtlich"auf der "sichereren"  Seite zu sein. 

Ich lese die pcgh seit 2001. Habe das Abo aber noch keine 2 Jahre.  Hab mir die Ausgaben vorher immer am Kiosk gekauft. 

Auch habe ich wirklich jedes Heft komplett durchgelesen. ..bis auf die letzten 2-3 Jahre. Da fing ich an, das Heft nzr noch grob durchzublättern. Ich weiß nicht warum ich es nicht mehr komplett lese.

Vielleicht find ich die Ausgaben auch langweiliger,  ich weiß es nicht.  Meine Interessen und Lesegewohnheiten haben sich nicht geändert. Für mich hat aber auch immer irgendwie ne kleine WaKü Sektion gefehlt.  Es gibt halt keine Magazine wo es so ne Rubrik gibt. Vollzubekommen waere diese Rubrik immer. Zig Schläuche,  Zusätze,  Steuerungen und Pumpen sind letztes Jahr rausgekommen. Da hätte man was drauf machen können.

Naja. Davon abgesehen möchte ich aber aufgrund des  ewigen "verspätens" mein Abo kündigen.  Vielen Dank nochmal für die Bemühungen des Abo Supports.

Leider hab ich , sry für die Wortwahl, jetzt einfach die Schnauze voll. 

Wo kann ich meine Kündigung hinschicken?  Reicht eine email aus? Wie lange laeuft mein Abo noch? Wo finde ich meine Abo Nummer? 

Ich sag dann einfach mal Bye Bye Pcgh Print. Danke für die Jahre aber es geht halt nicht mehr anders.


Gruß eure Bummsbirne


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. April 2014)

Hallo Bummsbirne,

leider kann ich Dir nur "helfen", wenn Du mir per PN Deine Postleitzahl durchgibt. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass wir den Heft-Weg von der Druckerei zu euren Briefkästen nur bedingt steuern können. Sobald die Post übernimmt, sind wir quasi Zuschauer. Sowohl die Ein- als auch die Auslieferung haben bei der 05 nach unseren Recherchen problemlos geklappt und unsere Testabos haben alle so funktioniert, dass am Samstag alle Hefte da waren.


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. April 2014)

Thilo vielen Dank schonmal.  Aber mein Entschluss steht fest. Ich werd mein Abo kündigen. 

Hier aber trotzdem die PLZ: 48653


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. April 2014)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Was mir bei dem Beitrag aber auffiel ist, dass Phil sagt, der HD 560 Ovation war damals das Flagschiff, wie heute der HD 800 oder der HD 1000. HD 1000? Hab ich was verpasst? Dann fiel mir aber wieder das Retromodell von Sennheiser ein, dass Mitte der 90'er raus kam. Ist wirklich verwirrend, aber hat qualitativ nichts mit der audiophilen Klasse eines HD 800 zu tun.
> ...und ich hatte schon Angst und müsste schon anfangen zu sparen!
> Ansonsten finde ich die Ausgabe wieder sehr gelungen. Bitte mehr Wasserkühlungen testen!


 
Ja, hast Recht, da hab ich was durcheinandergeworfen. Der HD 1000 passt da natürlich nicht zu den High-Endern. War wohl ein kleiner Anflug von geistiger Umnachtung in Kombination mit unbedachter Anwendung von Logik. 

Der HD 1000 ist tatsächlich kein High-End-Modell, das über dem HD 800 angesiedelt ist, sondern ein Retro-Kopfhörer mit limitierter Auflage mit Goldverzierungen. Klanglich ist der wohl bestenfalls durchschnittlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. April 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also auch z.B. Bloomfield deutlich ausserhalb der Spezifikation bzw. so mancher AMD unterhalb der normalen Testkonfiguration.
> Das erklärt natürlich warum manche Generationssprünge kleiner sind als man sie aus alten Tests in Erinnerung hat.


 
Ja, stimmt. Hier ging es hauptsächlich darum, bei modernen Architekturen, die dies erlauben, äußere Faktoren auszuschließen.


----------



## Beavis99 (2. April 2014)

Mein Heft kam dann leider auch erst am Dienstag, aber wenigstens noch bevor es am Kiosk liegt.

Sehr schön finde ich den Test der Temperaturentwicklung mit unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten/Kühlern und Bestückung der Gehäuse und es bestätigt meine eigenen Beobachtungen.

Ich hab ein Fractal Design Arc mit einem 2500K@4Ghz gekühlt von einem Noctua NH U12P(ja ein altes Schätzchen)und einer MSI GTX780 Gaming.
Lüfterbestückung
2x140 einblasend, 2x 140 ausblasend(heck, Deckel), oberer Festplattenkäfig entfernt.
Leider habe ich kein Lautstärke-Messgerät aber der PC ist wirklich sehr leise, die Lüfter drehen ca. 600-700rpm, auf dem U12P sitzt ein NB Eloop.
Daher auch die MSI GTX780 Gaming, keine andere Grafikkarte im High-End-Segment konnte mich zufriedenstellen, alles zu laut, zu nervig.

Was mich interessieren würde, habt ihr mal getestet den unteren Lüfter(neben dem Netzteil) im Fractal Design wegzulassen?
Bei mir hatte ich testweise so einen Lüfter installiert, es hatte aber keinerlei positiven Effekt. 
Scheinbar stören sich dann die 2 Frontlüfter mit dem Bodenlüfter.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. April 2014)

Wir haben nur die im Heft aufgeführten Konfigurationen getestet, also den unteren Lüfter im Zusammenspiel mit den beiden oberen Ventilatoren - der Zeitaufwand setzte uns Grenzen. Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, dass die im Deckel installierten und nicht der untere Lüfter den größten Anteil an den niedrigeren Temperaturen haben.


----------



## USAFALKE (4. April 2014)

Ich möchte einen Lob aus sprechen für das gesamte Team, es macht wirklich viel Spaß die neue Ausgabe zu lesen.
Mir ist folgendes aufgefallen:

Kraftvolle Farben,das die Farben von dem gesamte Heft sehr Kraftvoll und Lesbar ist... 
Hatte schon einige Ausgabe gehabt, da waren die Schrifte aus gebleicht.
Bei der erste berührung von diesem DVD Heft. habe ich gespürt das es ein ganz anderer Papier sein könnte, habt Ihr ein neues Papier benutzt für diese  Ausgabe?

Also, man könnte wirklich sagen, es gibt noch einige Sachen was mir auf gefallen ist. Aber ich finde es ist einfach Super ehrlich, ohne zweifel ohne nichts Top!
P.S. Die Qualität wird immer Sauberer finde ich Super


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. April 2014)

Nicht nur der Kühlungsartikel (über den ich bereits hier Lobhudelei ergossen habe  ) sondern auch die Architektur-Tests zu GPUs und CPUs haben mir sehr gefallen. Solche detaillierten Tests findet man tatsächlich nicht umsonst im Internet (gell, Herr R.V. ^^).
Meine einzige Sorge ist, dass das nächste Heft gegen diese geballte Ladung leckerer Daten nicht anstinken kann


----------



## Ion (4. April 2014)

Zum Klang meines audio*phil*en DT 770 möchte ich euch nun ein wenig Feedback zukommen lassen, vorallem habe ich viel neues ge*raff*t, sry gelernt. 
Ich habe mir aufgrund des Geforce-Handbuchs mal ein Mini Abo bestellt und das 05/2014 Magazin liegt nun bereits durchgelesen vor mir auf dem Tisch.

Kühlung 2.0:
Man, es gibt verdammt viel Kombinationen und ihr testet die auch noch (fast) alle.
Interessant, dass manche Lüfterkonfigurationen das System um gute 2 Sone leiser machen. Vorallem weil im Shinobi Gehäuse die CPU, gekühlt von einem Macho, kühler bleibt als mit einer Kompaktwakü aus dem Hause EKL 

UHD-Monitore:
So langsam aber sicher kommt die UHD-Welle auf uns zu. Die Benchmarks auf den Seiten zeigen aber auch, dass es noch viel zu früh für "4K" ist, obgleich ich es übertrieben finde, BF4 in 3840x2140 mit zusätzlichen 4xMSAA zu testen  Ein Test ohne MSAA wäre interessanter gewesen 

GPU-Kampfkolosse:
Das sind ja dicke Brummer. Danke für die OC-Benchmarks in Crysis 3, so konnte ich exakt meine 780 GHz einordnen (rennt auf 780Ti Classi Niveau).

Der Artikel über die "Sparflammen" ist die perfekte Lektüre für meine Bekannten, welche mich alle für verrückt halten, über 400€ für eine Graka auf den Tisch gelegt zu haben.
Den Vogel schießt nur EVGA mit ihrer 750Ti ab, 3.4 Sone unter Last bei einem Verbrauch von gerade mal 67W?! 

Die Tests sind wie gewohnt sehr übersichtlich und aufschlussreich, ich schaue immer mal wieder gerne in die Tabellen 


Kommentar zu Raffs Kommentar:
Du spielst mit deinem FX im Stromsparmodus?
Zugegeben, ich bin nicht so ein "übertriebener" Downsampler wie du, spiele aber auch alles, sofern möglich, in 2560x1600. AA und SweetFX gesellen sich meistens dazu, die GPU ist sehr gut ausgelastet, hält aber Stand.
Ich habe nun testweise meinen i7-3770K auf 1.6GHz fixiert und verschiedene Spiele getestet: BF4 (60FPS-Einstellung für MP in 2560x1600, 2xMSAA), Crysis 3(max. Details) und Skyrim (mit ~80 Mods)
Und soll ich dir was sagen? Battlefield wurde zu Ruckel-Field, Crysis 3 zu Ruckel-sis 3 und Skyrim zu Ruckel-rim 
Ich hatte Nachlade-Ruckler noch und nöcher.

Daher die Frage an dich, wie machst du das mit deinem FX? 
Die i7 CPU sollte doch bei gleichem Takt wegen höherer IPC-Leistung klar schneller sein. Das habt ihr im CPU-Architektur-Test ja auch eindrucksvoll bewiesen.


CPU-Architekturen:
Der Artikel ist so umfangreich das ich nach 3x durchlesen immer noch nicht alles verstanden habe, vorallem die Tabellen auf der Doppelseite lassen um mich herum alles vergessen. Bekannte schauen mich in etwa so an:  , wenn ich ihnen diese zwei Seiten zeige. Ich liebe solche umfangreichen Testergebnisse, ebenso wie die Blicke der "Unwissenden" wenn sie mir über die Schulter schauen 


Wasser marsch!
Sehr interessanter Kühlertest. Zum Vergleich hätte ich mir noch einen starken Tower Kühler ala Silver Arrow gewünscht.
Leider sind Kompakt-WaKü´s zu laut und teuer für die gebotene Kühlleistung. (Nur meine Meinung)


Ja, ansonsten freue ich mich immer über den umfangreichen Einkaufsführer, da lohnt es sich immer mal rein zu schauen.
Insgesamt sehr gutes Heft, habe kaum was zu Meckern gehabt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. April 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Kommentar zu Raffs Kommentar:
> Du spielst mit deinem FX im Stromsparmodus?
> Zugegeben, ich bin nicht so ein "übertriebener" Downsampler wie du, spiele aber auch alles, sofern möglich, in 2560x1600. AA und SweetFX gesellen sich meistens dazu, die GPU ist sehr gut ausgelastet, hält aber Stand.
> Ich habe nun testweise meinen i7-3770K auf 1.6GHz fixiert und verschiedene Spiele getestet: BF4 (60FPS-Einstellung für MP in 2560x1600, 2xMSAA), Crysis 3(max. Details) und Skyrim (mit ~80 Mods)
> ...


 
Nun, du sagst es schon: Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, Skyrim – diese Spiele hatte ich bewusst nicht erwähnt.  Es gibt nun mal Titel, die im Stromsparmodus zufriedenstellend laufen, und welche, bei denen man vor lauter Geruckel wenig Spaß hat. Battlefield 4 ist im SP-Modus überhaupt kein Problem mit 1,66 GHz, in Crysis 3 hingegen sind die Min-Fps (Nachladen) derart ekelhaft, dass das keine gute Idee ist. Skyrim habe ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert, aber da sollten 30 Fps für Spielbarkeit genügen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cuddleman (5. April 2014)

Das ein solches "Heat"-System, wie Raff es verwendet, auch verbrauchsmäßig günstiger läuft, ist doch auch eine gute Nachricht. 
Gut das er mit vernünftigen Argumenten, die mögliche, sowie nicht sinnvolle Anwendung, klar stellt.

Ich kann mich noch deutlich an einen Moderator-Kommentar in einen Thread erinnern, wo man das Zocken mit 30 fps, ich schreibe es mal so, "belächelte"!
Solch derartig herabgesetzte Ansprüche waren über Jahre hinweg bei PCGH eher verpönt, aber man hat (auch gezwungener Maßen) gelernt.

Im Artikel *"SSDs: Preiswert und gut"* wird das Thema auch zur M.2-Schnittstelle behandelt (vertieft erläutert im Artikel *"Flaschenhals, ade"*) und zur Plextor M6E (256GB).
Die Aussage, *"Aktuell nutzt jedoch noch kein auf dem Markt befindliches Mainboard diesen Anschluß"*, ist so nicht richtig, da zum Zeitpunkt der Artikelerstellung, das Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer in den bekanntesten Online-Shops schon länger für rund 125€ erhältlich ist.
 Die Suche im PCGH-Archive
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainb...-FM2A88X-Sockel-AM3-FM2-angekuendigt-1101326/ASRock > 

 siehe zwischen den beiden PCI-Ex16 Slots, gleich neben dem South-Bridge-Kühlkörper
Fatal1ty 990FX Killer


Im Artikel *"PC-Kühlung: Ein lösbares Puzzle"* habe ich mich sehr gefreut, das auch mal ein Top-Blower mit einbezogen wurde.
Das Fractal R4 und das Bitfenix Shinobi bieten dem Top Blower aber nicht genügend potenzial, um die Top-Blow Architektur voll auszuschöpfen.
Ein Gehäuse, mit faßt annähernd gegenüber platzierter Seitenwandöffnung zum Top-Blower, ermöglicht auch den flächenbündigen und lückenlosen Einsatz eines Airduct, aber unter Beibehaltung eines im Lüfterkonzept verwendeten Seitenwandlüfters, an einer zweiten zusätzliche Seitenwandöffnung in Höhe der Slots für Grafikkarte, oder anderer nutzbarer Hardware. 
z.B.: Aerocool Vs-92 White Edition Midi-Tower - weiß 
Die dann ermittelten Meßwerte, sollten sich, wenn die im Test verwendeten Rahmenbedingungen, in Bezug auf die restliche Gehäuselüfterplatzierung, sogar noch kühler darstellen.
Mal sehn, vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Simita (5. April 2014)

Bei denn Kompackt Waküs wären noch modelle mit 280er Radis schön gewesen


----------



## kühler (6. April 2014)

Tastaturen S.98 ff. Wenn es sich lohnen würde, würde ich gerne öfter eine neue Tastatur ausprobieren. Aber wo bleiben weiße Tastaturen mit schwarzer Schrift? Es ist wieder keine dabei. Es ist doch ergonomischer für das Auge, wenn die Schriftfarbe am Monitor die selbe ist wie die auf der Tastatur.  Wenn die Tastatur schwarz ist, ist sie zu 90% auch noch unhygienischer als eine Weiße... auch wenn man den Schmutz dort nicht sehen kann..
Auf Arbeit habe ich meine weiße Tastatur schon mehr als 10 Jahre in Benutzung. Da könnte ein Hersteller eine Marktlücke füllen. Die Schmutzbretter in schwarz kommen mir nicht auf den Tisch. Wenn es möglich ist, dann nehmt doch auch mal eine weiße Tastatur mit schwarzer Schrift in den Test auf.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. April 2014)

kühler schrieb:


> Tastaturen S.98 ff. Wenn es sich lohnen würde, würde ich gerne öfter eine neue Tastatur ausprobieren. Aber wo bleiben weiße Tastaturen mit schwarzer Schrift? Es ist wieder keine dabei. Es ist doch ergonomischer für das Auge, wenn die Schriftfarbe am Monitor die selbe ist wie die auf der Tastatur. Wenn die Tastatur schwarz ist, ist sie zu 90% auch noch unhygienischer als eine Weiße... auch wenn man den Schmutz dort nicht sehen kann..
> Auf Arbeit habe ich meine weiße Tastatur schon mehr als 10 Jahre in Benutzung. Da könnte ein Hersteller eine Marktlücke füllen. Die Schmutzbretter in schwarz kommen mir nicht auf den Tisch. Wenn es möglich ist, dann nehmt doch auch mal eine weiße Tastatur mit schwarzer Schrift in den Test auf.



Ja, ich wünsche mir auch wesentlich mehr hell eingefärbte aTastaturen.
Tastaturen sind, meiner Meinung nach, häufig nur noch Schwarz, damit man nicht den allgemein sich ablagernden mit Körperschweiß versetzten Schmutz so sieht.
Das stößt andere potentielle Benutzer eher ab, diese auch zu benutzen und obendrein sieht es ja auch eklig aus.
Auf einer weißen, oder hellen Tastatur, sieht man allgemein auch besser die Beschriftung bei diffuserer Umgebungsbeleuchtung besser, denn nicht jeder ist darauf ein Tastenvirtuose.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. April 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Im Artikel *"SSDs: Preiswert und gut"* Die Aussage, *"Aktuell nutzt jedoch noch kein auf dem Markt befindliches Mainboard diesen Anschluß"*, ist so nicht richtig, da zum Zeitpunkt der Artikelerstellung, das Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer in den bekanntesten Online-Shops schon länger für rund 125€ erhältlich ist.
> Asrock Fatal1ty: Zwei Killer-ATX-Mainboards für AMDs Sockel AM3+ und FM2+ angekündigtASRock >
> 
> siehe zwischen den beiden PCI-Ex16 Slots, gleich neben dem South-Bridge-Kühlkörper
> Fatal1ty 990FX Killer


 
Hei der Zack, tatsächlich! Gleich mal Testmuster bestellt. Im Ernst: Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, das Board wurde übersehen


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (7. April 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Im Artikel *"SSDs: Preiswert und gut"* wird das Thema auch zur M.2-Schnittstelle behandelt (vertieft erläutert im Artikel *"Flaschenhals, ade"*) und zur Plextor M6E (256GB).
> Die Aussage, *"Aktuell nutzt jedoch noch kein auf dem Markt befindliches Mainboard diesen Anschluß"*, ist so nicht richtig, da zum Zeitpunkt der Artikelerstellung, das Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer in den bekanntesten Online-Shops schon länger für rund 125€ erhältlich ist.


 
Auch von mir ein Danke für den Hinweis. Das Board war mir zwar bekannt, allerdings hatte ich verpasst, dass es zwischenzeitlich schon erschienen ist.


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2014)

Beim ersten Durchblättern ist mir schon mal aufgefallen das in dem "Full-HD war gestern"-Artikel in der Tabelle beim Asus PQ321QE angegeben wird das er ein IGZO-Panel hat. Das ist zwar nicht völlig falsch hat aber bei den anderen Monitoren bezieht sich die Spalte auf den Flüssigktistall-und Schichtenaufbau des Panels (etwa TN, IPS, VA) und nicht auf den Aufbau der Pixeltransistoren. Tatsächlich handelt es sich auch wohl entweder um ein IPS oder ein VA Panel.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. April 2014)

Hat eigentlich niemand das Easter Egg im Heft gefunden?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. April 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Beim ersten Durchblättern ist mir schon mal aufgefallen das in dem "Full-HD war gestern"-Artikel in der Tabelle beim Asus PQ321QE angegeben wird das er ein IGZO-Panel hat. Das ist zwar nicht völlig falsch hat aber bei den anderen Monitoren bezieht sich die Spalte auf den Flüssigktistall-und Schichtenaufbau des Panels (etwa TN, IPS, VA) und nicht auf den Aufbau der Pixeltransistoren. Tatsächlich handelt es sich auch wohl entweder um ein IPS oder ein VA Panel.



Mein Fehler (Copy & Paste)!

Asus PQ321QE im Test: 32 Zoll und UHD/4k-Auflösung für 3.500 Euro


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich niemand das Easter Egg im Heft gefunden?



Ich bisher nicht. Kannst Du sachdienliche Hinweise zur Ergreifung des Teils liefern?


----------



## PCGH_Tom (8. April 2014)

Betrachte das Heft mal aus ungewohnten Perspektiven


----------



## matti30 (8. April 2014)

auch noch? Das kannst du doch nicht verlangen!


----------



## Cuddleman (8. April 2014)

Easter-Egg, oder Easter-Eggs?

Wenn sich's zumindest um die Mehrzahl handelt, hatte ich heute schon eine gute Erheiterung.

Dann trifft das hier potent iell offensichtlich zu.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...er/327853-haf-xb-festplatten.html#post6316340


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2014)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Betrachte das Heft mal aus ungewohnten Perspektiven


 
Ich schaue heute Abend mal nach, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. 




Cuddleman schrieb:


> Easter-Egg, oder Easter-Eggs?
> 
> Wenn sich's  zumindest um die Mehrzahl handelt, hatte ich heute schon eine gute Erheiterung.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass so etwas mit Easter Egg gemeint war.


----------



## Marcel94 (8. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ist vielleicht die nette Abbildung, auf Seite 52, einer Nvidia GPU mit der aufgedruckten Maxwell-Architektur gemeint? 


MfG Marcel


----------



## Ion (8. April 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich niemand das Easter Egg im Heft gefunden?


 Wo?!  

Noch ein paar Tipps bitte, ich habe nichts finden können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2014)

Mir wäre auch nichts aufgefallen, was ich so nennen würde.
Der X25-M80-retro-Test (Grats ans Layout. Echt gute Idee und sicherlich viel Arbeit für so einen Nebenschauplatz) hat zwar auf der Gegenseite eine Stellenanzeige zum 1. April, aber im (kaum lesberen) Text dazu findet sich kein weiterer Gag.
Ich hab jetzt sogar mal den Einkaufsführer durchgeguckt - aber selbst da scheint alles mit richtigen Dingen zuzugehen. (Vorschlag fürs nächste Jahr: Die V5 6000 eintragen, man kann ja sogar auf recht aktuelle Hefte als Testdatum verweisen  )


----------



## PCGH_Tom (8. April 2014)

Einen kleinen Tipp gebe ich noch: Das Easter-Egg findet sich nicht im Heft, sondern bezieht sich auf das ganze Produkt


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. April 2014)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Tipp gebe ich noch: Das Easter-Egg findet sich nicht im Heft, sondern bezieht sich auf das ganze Produkt


 
Ich hab das Heft jetzt 5 Minuten lang gedreht und gewendet und aus allen Perspektiven betrachtet - ich seh nix


----------



## Ion (8. April 2014)

Ich finde da auch nichts
Hab jetzt alles gecheckt, die Seitenzahl, das Heft gedreht, jeden Text vorn und hinten gelesen, schräg gehalten

 ??

Thilo, willst du uns verrückt machen? Das hast du geschafft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2014)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Tipp gebe ich noch: Das Easter-Egg findet sich nicht im Heft, sondern bezieht sich auf das ganze Produkt


 
Hmm...
Auf der Beilage Steht "die besten Games aus 25 Jahren" und dann sind ein neueres Tomb Raider, Angry Birds und WoW abgebildet. Solls das sein? 

(Falls es irgendwo auf der DVD ist, könnte es noch ein Weilchen dauern. Die gucke ich mir meist mit Monaten bis Jahren Verspätung an)


----------



## S754 (8. April 2014)

Weil ich so hobbylos bin hab ich heute nochmal das ganze Heft durchforstet und nix gefunden, auch außen nichts...
Hä??


----------



## keinnick (9. April 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab das Heft jetzt 5 Minuten lang gedreht und gewendet und aus allen Perspektiven betrachtet - ich seh nix



Du auch?  Ganz ehrlich ich finde nichts. Ich habe das Heft auch mit einer älteren Ausgabe verglichen und kann "am Produkt selbst" nichts Easter Egg mäßiges erkennen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. April 2014)

Ist denn beim Papier Niemandem etwas aufgefallen?


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2014)

Nachdem ich dich bei Facebook gelesen hab konnte ich es dann auch nachvollziehen. Selbst hätte ich das aber nie gemerkt.


----------



## keinnick (9. April 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ist denn beim Papier Niemandem etwas aufgefallen?


 
Äh, doch das ist teilweise heller als die anderen Ausgaben. Ich dachte gestern aber das wäre Einbildung bzw. meine alten Ausgaben wären bereits so vergilbt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. April 2014)

Nicht, dass wir zur 06 mit flächendeckend besserem Papier kommen und dann merkt das keiner.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (9. April 2014)

--------------kann gelöscht werden----------


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2014)

Das Weiß ist weißer. Das alte Papier ist als Grundton eher gelb.
Wie das zustande kommt  .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2014)

Mir wäre das ohne Hinweis auch nicht bewusst geworden. (obwohl ich mir des alte Dunkelstichs bewusst war)
Selbst meine Freundin, die neue Bücher zuerst mit der Nase konsumiert und einige gängige Papiertypen anhand von Haptik und Aussehen beim Namen nennen kann, hat die halbe Zeitung durchgeblättert und erst bei ausdrücklicher Nachfrage "ob ihr was auffällt" die Farbe des Papiers genannt. Nachdem ihr zuerst ein kleineres Format auffiel (das aber scheinbar schon zwei Ausgaben lang niemanden interessiert hat) und einige Formatierungen für Aufmerksamkeit sorgten (die aber nicht neu waren).

Fazit: Kommt nicht so gut an, wie erwartet 

Wieso habt ihr das Heft eigentlich teils-teils gedruckt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. April 2014)

Einerseits Gag. Andererseits Papier loswerden. 

Die Meute brüllte ja mehrfach nach besserem Papier. Schau mer mal, wie die 06 ankommt.


----------



## Cuddleman (10. April 2014)

Deshalb hat das Heft so einen eindringlichen Duft. Die Seiten werden beim lesen jetzt wärmer, da die Kühlung dazu die gleiche ist. 
 Das Hintergrundweiß leuchtet jetzt also mit 150cd/m², statt 110cd/m².
 Der damit verbundene höhere Energieverbrauch, schlägt sich dann bald auch in der Rechnung zum Hefterwerb nieder.
 Lesenswerter Inhalt, ist m.M.n. wesentlich wichtiger!


----------



## marvinj (10. April 2014)

Oh man 
Naja sind das dann nicht höhere Papierkosten? Es ist ja immerhin mit noch mehr Bleichmitteln vollgepumpt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2014)

Unser aktuelles Papier ist immer teurer geworden und jetzt haben wir neue Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Cuddleman (11. April 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Unser aktuelles Papier ist immer teurer geworden und jetzt haben wir neue Möglichkeiten.



 Möglichkeiten? 
 Da sind nicht all zu viele Optionen verfügbar!


 Es läßt sich so recht brauchbar im Schummerlicht eines ICE lesen. 
 Bei ordentlich heller Umgebungsbeleuchtung geht das bisherige Papier auch.

 Solange das neue "Paperwhite" nicht letztendlich zu noch kleinerer Schrift führt, dann macht mal.
 Ansonsten verkrüppelt sich die Schrift, wie z.B. auf mehr als zahlreichen Verpackungen für's Alltägliche und dann müßte optional noch eine Lesehilfe beigesteuert werden!


----------



## Useful (11. April 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Einerseits Gag. Andererseits Papier loswerden.
> 
> Die Meute brüllte ja mehrfach nach besserem Papier. Schau mer mal, wie die 06 ankommt.



Also zu so einem guten Heft mit so gutem Inhalt gehört definitiv hochwertiges Papier


----------



## beren2707 (11. April 2014)

Also allein schon der Kühlvarianten-Test sollte die Ausgabe mMn wert sein. Alle Hochachtung für die Arbeit, die ihr reingesteckt habt. 
Jetzt kann ich mir auch erklären, warum die ELC120 sich bei mir vom ETS-T40 nicht absetzen konnte, habe ja alle Lüfterplätze bis auf die im Boden besetzt. 
Die Überschrift zum AiO-Test kommt mir übrigens sehr bekannt vor. 
Insgesamt mMn eine der besten Ausgaben seit Langem. 

Die nächste Ausgabe dürfte aber für mich ganz persönlich dank der Grafikkartenkühlertests noch wichtiger sein als die aktuelle.


----------



## criss vaughn (15. April 2014)

Danke für die tolle Ausgabe, neben den Architekturtiefen, hat mir besonders der Test EVGA GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified gegen MSI R9 290X Lightning gefallen 

Und wenn ich mal ein paar Worte in eigener Sache sagen dürfte: Es ist schön die PCGH in der Logistik zu unterstützen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. April 2014)

Wie meinst Du das genau mit der Logistik?


----------



## keinnick (16. April 2014)

Vielleicht trägt er Zeitungen aus?


----------



## criss vaughn (16. April 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das genau mit der Logistik?


 
Es gibt einen Logistikdienstleister, der für die Computec Media GmbH Produkte verantwortlich ist, auch wenn diese in den Einzelhandel nachgeliefert und vorher gelagert werden sollen - ich bin Projektmanager für das dazugehörige Warehouse Management System, betreue das Logistiklager und bin somit für den technischen Aspekt der Lagerbewegungen der PCGH verantwortlich


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. April 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Logistikdienstleister, der für die Computec Media GmbH Produkte verantwortlich ist, auch wenn diese in den Einzelhandel nachgeliefert und vorher gelagert werden sollen - ich bin Projektmanager für das dazugehörige Warehouse Management System, betreue das Logistiklager und bin somit für den technischen Aspekt der Lagerbewegungen der PCGH verantwortlich


 
Darf ich dich dann auch anmeckern wenn das nächste mal mein Heft zu spät kommt?


----------



## criss vaughn (16. April 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Darf ich dich dann auch anmeckern wenn das nächste mal mein Heft zu spät kommt?


 
Kommt drauf an, das Privatkunden-Abo betreuen wir in dem Lager leider nicht 

EDIT: Nachbestellte Hefte übrigens sollten wieder über uns gehen .. ich kann ja bei Interesse gerne mal bei unserer Marketing-Abteilung nachfragen,  ob ich eine Vorstellung im Forum machen darf


----------



## Hornissentreiber (17. April 2014)

Ich habe eine Bitte an die Redaktion: 
Ihr richtet auf Seite 32 einen Apell an AMD, man möge endlich Downsampling im Treiber ermöglichen. Solche Apelle gab es schon einige, offensichtlich ohne Erfolg. Im Gegenteil ist Downsampling auf AMD-Karten mit der Zeit immer schwieriger geworden. Ich habe mittlerweile Zweifel, dass man auf den Ebenen bei AMD, auf denen die Entscheidungen für oder gegen solche Features fallen, überhaupt über den Wunsch nach Downsampling informiert ist.

Die Redaktion der PCGH hat doch Verbindungen zu AMD, mindestens zu den Pressesprechern. Seid doch so nett und richtet einmal im Namen eurer Leser die offizielle Frage an AMD, ob sie gewillt sind, endlich Treiberdownsampling zu ermöglichen. Ich bin mir sicher, ich bin nicht der Einzige, den das interessiert. Downsampling ist ein Feature, das ich sehr gerne nutze und (für mich) unverzichtbar geworden ist.

Außerdem würde ich mich über eine Antwort von der Redaktion auf meine Bitte freuen.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## buenzli2 (19. April 2014)

Es hat giftig gestunken und war so dünn wie lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Skeptinator (21. April 2014)

Hallo, ich fanddie 5/2014 eine tolle Ausgabe, hatte mich nur beim Thema Kühlung 2.0 gefragt, ob ihr beim Thema Kühlung 3.0 vielleicht alternative Gehäusekonzepte ähnlich detailert testen könntet. Es wäre doch bestimmt interessant in Zahlen zu sehen wie ein nicht durch Hdd und SSD behinderter Luftstrom frontaler Lüfter in Gehäusen wie dem Coolermaster HAf XB, Aerocool Ds Cube oder ähnlichen sich auswirkt. Denn wenn ich schon per Lüftung höhere MHZ aus GPU & Co herausholen will, dann richtig.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. April 2014)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Bitte an die Redaktion:
> Ihr richtet auf Seite 32 einen Apell an AMD, man möge endlich Downsampling im Treiber ermöglichen. Solche Apelle gab es schon einige, offensichtlich ohne Erfolg. Im Gegenteil ist Downsampling auf AMD-Karten mit der Zeit immer schwieriger geworden. Ich habe mittlerweile Zweifel, dass man auf den Ebenen bei AMD, auf denen die Entscheidungen für oder gegen solche Features fallen, überhaupt über den Wunsch nach Downsampling informiert ist.
> 
> Die Redaktion der PCGH hat doch Verbindungen zu AMD, mindestens zu den Pressesprechern. Seid doch so nett und richtet einmal im Namen eurer Leser die offizielle Frage an AMD, ob sie gewillt sind, endlich Treiberdownsampling zu ermöglichen. Ich bin mir sicher, ich bin nicht der Einzige, den das interessiert. Downsampling ist ein Feature, das ich sehr gerne nutze und (für mich) unverzichtbar geworden ist.
> ...



Wir haben das Thema schon mehrfach bei mehreren Personen angesprochen und sind teilweise auch auf ein positives Echo gestoßen. Einige Fürsprecher arbeiten aber mittlerweile nicht mehr bei AMD. Mehr können wir nicht tun. Vielleicht erscheint die Funktion irgendwann aus dem Nichts, wie einst SGSSAA beim Launch der Radeon HD 5870. 



buenzli2 schrieb:


> Es hat giftig gestunken und war so dünn wie lange nicht mehr.


 


MfG,
Raff


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Es hat giftig gestunken und war so dünn wie lange nicht mehr.



Kann ich beides nicht bestätigen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. April 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Es hat giftig gestunken und war so dünn wie lange nicht mehr.


 
Dein Kaffee, oder wovon redest Du?


----------



## beren2707 (22. April 2014)

Das Heft... kann ich persönlich nicht bestätigen, es riecht wie immer.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. April 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Es hat giftig gestunken und war so dünn wie lange nicht mehr.


 
"Deutschlehrermodus einschalt" 
Ein Satz besteht aus Subjekt, Prädikat und Objekt. 
"Deutschlehrermodus auschalt" 

Wenn du so verstümmelte Botschaften ohne Kontext postest, musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn du veräppelt wirst.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. April 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir haben das Thema schon mehrfach bei mehreren Personen angesprochen und sind teilweise auch auf ein positives Echo gestoßen. Einige Fürsprecher arbeiten aber mittlerweile nicht mehr bei AMD. Mehr können wir nicht tun. Vielleicht erscheint die Funktion irgendwann aus dem Nichts, wie einst SGSSAA beim Launch der Radeon HD 5870.


 
Vielen Dank für die Info. Dann wird man abwarten müssen. Solange AMD Downsampling nicht möglich macht, sind deren Grakas für mich jedenfalls gestorben. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - aber sie stirbt.  Sehr schade, früher habe ich meine Systeme sehr gerne mit AMD-Hardware bestückt.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. April 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dein Kaffee, oder wovon redest Du?


 Der letzte Klogang wohl vielmehr


----------



## Voigt (23. April 2014)

Bin ja sehr gespannt ob sich der Kauf gelohnt hat, habe jetzt mal für 3,59€ das Heft gekauft.
Edit: Soweit ganz gut, sehr gut haben mir die technischen Artikel gefallen, beispielsweise die Artikel zu CPU und GPU Architektur, und der Vergleich derer über die Zeit.


----------



## ronrebell (1. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Mech-Test.

Ich überlege seit langem umzusteigen und meine alte G15 Refresh in den Ruhestand zu schicken.
Der Mangel an Mechas mit Display hat mich aber davon abgehalten.

Eine Ausblick, ob sich diesbezüglich bei Mechas etwas tut, wäre interessant gewesen.

Trotzdem thumbs up für einen runden Artikel.


----------



## Onkel Bob (4. Mai 2014)

Ein super Heft wie immer, mir ist eigentlich nur der kleine Zahlendreher auf der letzten Seite aufgefallen: Vorschau 05/2014 statt 06/2014
Oder bekomme ich jetzt noch eine für umme??


----------

